# no pull up bar!?



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Theres no pull up bar at my gym !but I use lat pulldown on back days along with deadlifs bent over rows would that be enough to build a big wide back ? Is lat pulldown just as good .?? Any thoughts.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

surely theres something you can make a pull up bar out of? lat pull downs pretty much the same thing though


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Get one from Argos for £12 or something? No biggy, goes in a doorway.


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

I work out at the gym and I like to keep my workouts in the hour keep it intense!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Use the crosspeice of the cable crossover machine or set the bar high on the Smith machine and use that.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Use the crosspeice of the cable crossover machine or set the bar high on the Smith machine and use that.


^^^^this.

Smith machine will do it for you.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

like alreadt said set the bar on the smith manchine high, also i sometimes do them on the cables, its a big thick bar so a little harder but still do-able


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Dont have smith machine got olympic bar


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Pulldowns are just the same ay?


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

What has your gym got?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The lat pull down will be fine. It's pretty much the same thing. If you can't get results with the cable machine then doing pull ups will not suddenly change everything.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

a pulldown is not the same.

all you need is a bar to grip. I've done them in a squat rack, just place it on the highest place and keep your knees up. But then again, i'm a bit of a midget :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there nothing suspended you can hang off?


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

move to a gym with proper equipment


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there NOTHING in your gym that you can use?

Personally, I'd either move gym (maybe a bit drastic) or buy one for home that fits a doorway


----------



## Jacobs64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Pull ups are a great exercise, but they are definitely not going to make or break your back progress.

You can stimulate your lats to grow just as well with pull downs and rows dependant on grip.

Just progress in your weight or reps and you should be doing something right.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you can get an iron gym for about a tenner off ebay. goes on your doorframe. does the job


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Be inventive. I used to use the swing in my back garden which had a really wide diameter but it did the job.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

^^


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> ^^


Hanging from copper piping? What a tw*t.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

rectus said:


> Hanging from copper piping? What a tw*t.


Yeah that one probably isnt ideal, but still..plenty of places you can do pull ups.


----------



## SteHowie (Apr 4, 2012)

If you have a squat rack - put the bar on the safety bars - lie underneath it, graps it with a wide grip and hands over hand, and pull as if it was a pull up.

It wil not stimulate you as much as it is not full body weight - but as an alternative to cable pull downs - just as effective.


----------



## blueleaf (Feb 26, 2013)

What Howie said, or hang directly from a power rack.

Save up and buy something like the Powerbar 2 - needs no setup really. Best spent £25 yet !


----------

